# naked colnago porn plus trusty companion



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

hope this will meet the criteria to become a colnago member


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

How long have you had it? Love the Extreme power, and would like a ride report when you can.

The Ale-jet paint job is one of the nicer ones in my opinion. I think you either have to get that or the black or white one.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*new bike*

Had the bike about a week now, and just finished getting it dialed in. I will be more than happy to post a full ride report in a few more days.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice. I guess that is the Christmas present that your wife let you get while visiting the in-laws. I wasn't that lucky this year, but I had a pretty good year over all.

By the way, are you sure the amount of spacers on that steerer tube is healthy? Just looking out for your safety because I cannot think of anything worse than a steerer tube snapping under breaking during a fast descent or a sprint.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice. You know that all that Jet stuff is for "Alejet" ... the nickname of Alessandro Pettachi??

The amount of spacers is worrisome, as anoterh poster pointed out.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I would say that gets you in the club. But just barely. .... Kidding! Wow. What an amazing bike with awesome graphics! You must be the envy of your riding club!


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

mendo said:


> How much does it weigh?


He's got a lot of the same components that I have on my C50. I'd guess a little over 16lbs.


----------

